# IBS, menstral pain and chiropractics



## Mrs-erable (May 13, 2012)

I'm a new member here and I'm desperately seeking some advice, suggestions, ect. on ways I can get relief. I was recently diagnosed with IBS-A. My entire life I've had digestive issue coupled with menstral pain and irregularity. As I age they are becoming increasingly worse to the point that it is preventing me from functioning on a day to day basis. Menstral issues include severe pain ( I break out in cold sweats from the pain), irregular, heavy cycles and my IBS is always worse with my period. I've been on the pill for 10+ years to keep me regular but I always have to adjust my dosage because after a while they just seem to quit helping. My obgyn is pulling me off the pill completely for a couple of months so we can check for hormone imbalances. This month, my cycle has been very painful before my period started and now I'm seeing black blood. I've had days where I would see a sort of rusty brown but then it would begin to look normal after the first couple of days. Not so this time. The IBS has been terrible. Everything I eat throws me into a painful flare up with stomach cramps and diarrhea.I've read of people getting relief from both of these issues from chiropractic care. I've always been terrified of chiropractors, but I'm desperate to get my life back. Has anyone tried chiropractic care for menstral pain and IBS? Did you get any relief? Any advice on the subject would be greatly welcomed!


----------

